# Rear case fan not working.



## Solar12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum. But here goes.

My rear case fan spins for a couple seconds on startup, then stops.

I can spin it with my finger and it goes smoothly. I've also tried unplugging it and plugging back in. It should work if it goes spins smoothly enough on startup, right?

Anyway to control my case fan?
If you need anymore info, ask and I'll try my best to answer.

Thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post your PC specs.

Is the case fan connected to the motherboard or PSU?


----------



## Solar12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow, fast

Fan is connected to the motherboard i believe.

Specs:
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3
NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
3326MB RAM


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Sounds like time to replace it, they aren't expensive.


----------



## Solar12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Are you sure it has to be replaced? How are case fans operated? Are there bios I can download or something?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

No they are pretty up and down. If plugged in they either work or don't. It could be the plug on the motherboard but you would need a converter plug to plug it into psu instead to see if that makes a difference and the fact it spins when you do it by hand usually means the bearings are shot which is why I said to replace it.


----------



## Solar12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Alright, thank you.


----------



## Solar12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok, I just got a new fan installed.
Same problem.

The dude at the parts store said the case fan is supposed to come on during emergencies.
Well I'm pretty sure my computer restarting due to overheating constitutes an emergency.

Whats wrong? Is there no way to manually control my case fan? If there isn't a way, who's dumb idea was that?

This is really frustrating, help me.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What motherboard are you using?


----------



## Solar12 (Jun 17, 2011)

How do I find that out? preferably without restarting my computer, as it takes like 1000 years to start.

Thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is this an OEM pc? (Dell,HP,Gateway,etc) If so post the model number.

If custom built it will be labeled on the motherboard. You can use *CPU-Z* under the Mainboard tab.

Is there another fan header on the motherboard that you can use?


----------



## Solar12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes, its a Dell Vostro 400 desktop.

Motherboard-
Manufacturer: Dell inc
Model: 0RN474

And no, there aren't any other fan headers.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You may have a problem with the fan header on the motherboard.

You can try using an adapter so that you can plug the fan directly to the PSU.


----------



## Solar12 (Jun 17, 2011)

The dude at the shop says that case fans only come on when needed?

_When_ are case fans needed? and Is there a way to control them through bios or a program or something?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You can check the options in the BIOS. Dell usually cripples the BIOS so there aren't alot of changes that can be made.

Has the fan always had this problem? Did you recently make any changes in the BIOS?

Most case fans will run from start (although at a lower rpm) and increase when the temp rises.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Case fans that only come on when needed is NOT a true statement. Fans might spin slower if your CPU for instance is not under load and spin faster when it gets hotter, but with case fans it's either on or off due to malfunction or not plugged in or when temps get higher in the case. The best would be to buy an adaptor or a case fan that runs from the power supply via a Molex connector.


----------



## Solar12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I didn't make any changes to the bios.
My computer has been running hot for about a month now, and I couldn't figure out why.
Then just a couple days ago I noticed my case fan wasn't running. (It doesn't overheat and restart as long as I don't play any graphic intensive games.)

How do I go about changing bios settings?

Edit: Oh jeez, Johnny that kinda makes sense cuz I just got my new processor about a month ago. Thats when the trouble started.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

To get into the BIOS you press "Del" repeatedly before it goes into Windows. Post temps and voltages from there under hardware monitor or health status. If you can't get into BIOS try using HWMonitor and post temps and voltages for CPU as well. Have you got your case fan in the right fan header?


----------



## Solar12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I didn't get to look through my bios yet. I'm tired so I'll look at them when I wake up.

But, here is the HWMonitor stuff you wanted.
http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/9823/hwmon.jpg


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

New problem, your Geforce 9800gt is running too hot if that was taken at idle. Please post if you're still using the OEM PSU (300w gathered from Dell website), if not Make/Model/Wattage attainable on the PSU's side panel. Could be that your PSU is underpowered for your system, hence the overheating. I'd recommend at least a good quality 650w Seasonic-made (XFX/Corsair/Seasonic) PSU for the 9800gt.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Johnny1982 said:


> To get into the BIOS you press "Del" repeatedly before it goes into Windows. Post temps and voltages from there under hardware monitor or health status. If you can't get into BIOS try using HWMonitor and post temps and voltages for CPU as well. Have you got your case fan in the right fan header?


Not on a Dell you use F2.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Solar12 said:


> The dude at the shop says that case fans only come on when needed?
> 
> _When_ are case fans needed? and Is there a way to control them through bios or a program or something?


This person knows nothing. Case fans either run or do not. I would doubt Dell has any software regulating the running of case fans because their bios are so limited as mentioned, but actually, many units are build without case fans so they are not really necessary to keep it from overheating at all. Time to look at other hardware as suggested.
Amazon.com: Fan to 4 Wire Molex Connector: Electronics


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Rich-M said:


> This person knows nothing. Case fans either run or do not. I would doubt Dell has any software regulating the running of case fans because their bios are so limited as mentioned, but actually, many units are build without case fans so they are not really necessary to keep it from overheating at all. Time to look at other hardware as suggested.
> Amazon.com: Fan to 4 Wire Molex Connector: Electronics


Totally agree Rich-M. I had a salesman point me to a Raidmax PSU before I got my Corsair, saying that it (Raidmax) was a good PSU. Like I've said before don't always take a salesman's word. 

But the issue that I see, according to HWMonitor is the Graphics card temp and if the OP's still using the original PSU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

How many wires are in the connector from the fan to the Mobo?
The speed of a fan connected to the Mobo will be regulated by the Mobo. However, to the best of my knowledge, it should run all the time.

From the quote below it appears you may have other problems.



Solar12 said:


> How do I find that out? preferably without restarting my computer, as it takes like 1000 years to start.
> 
> .


----------



## Solar12 (Jun 17, 2011)

It really doesn't take as long to start up as I made it seem. Maybe like 10 minutes, I'm just impatient.

When I got my 9800gt the guy said I'd need to upgrade my psu, so I got a new one.
Max power- 430w

Also, whats the point or the molex connectors and how do I go about hooking one up?
How will they fix my fan problem?
Is it simple enough I can do it? Just plug stuff in? No soldering or anything?

I'm gonna check out my bios now.


----------



## Solar12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I couldn't find anything in my setup menu.

It took about 8 minutes for my computer to start up fully, I timed it.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Solar12 said:


> When I got my 9800gt the guy said I'd need to upgrade my psu, so I got a new one.
> Max power- 430w


As per post #20: I'd recommend at least a good quality 650w Seasonic-made (XFX/Corsair/Seasonic) PSU for the 9800gt. 430w will not last long enough. That's probably why you GPU temps are at 77c at idle.


----------



## Solar12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Would a better psu really affect the temperature/cooling of a graphics card? How?
Sorry if I'm asking a bunch of stupid questions, I just like understanding things before I just go out and buy stuff.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

You're overstressing your PSU which makes it work harder and therefore create extra heat. I too had issues with my GPU (HD4870) over-heating and I was running with a 585w Odin PSU, switched over to a Corsair HX750w upon recommendation from TSF. Unfortunately the PSU upgrade didn't solve the heat issue I had, but it wasn't as bad as yours is now. I eventually re-applied thermal paste to my GPU's heatsink and brought the temps down by 10-15c.


----------



## Solar12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Which psu would you recommend? could you give me a newegg (or other site) link?
Also which thermal paste do you recommend?

I'd prefer they be as cheap as possible.

Thanks.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

> I'd prefer they be as cheap as possible.


This is the one component you must not think this way about, in fact you need to think exactly the opposite.
Please have a read here and at the end are suggested psu's to purchase:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## Solar12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok thanks.
I'm gonna see if I can round up some money tonight and order this one tomorrow.
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

You guys have seen my setup, this should be sufficient for my pc right?
Also, should I and get some thermal paste too?

I really appreciate all the help, you guys are awesome.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Solar12 said:


> Which psu would you recommend? could you give me a newegg (or other site) link?
> Also which thermal paste do you recommend?
> 
> I'd prefer they be as cheap as possible.
> ...


Like Rich-M says the PSU is the one component that people most often overlook as unnecessary expenditure, yet it is the heart of your whole PC.
A PSU like this would suffice: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply The thermal paste that I used was what I had over from a CPU upgrade, it was Zalman ZM-STG1 the one with the brush. Arctic Silver 5 is also considered very good. I just had to use what I had to get the temps down at the time.


----------



## Solar12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Alright, I'll post later tonight when/if I order this psu and paste.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Solar12 said:


> It really doesn't take as long to start up as I made it seem. Maybe like 10 minutes, I'm just impatient.


10 min. is too long for a PC to be fully booted. 
You do need a more powerful better quality PSU and the 650W Corsair will be fine but that will not change the case fan issue.
You don't need thermal paste unless you are going to to R&R the CPU.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Tyree said:


> You don't need thermal paste unless you are going to to R&R the CPU.


I actually brought this to the OP's attention that according to the HWMonitor screenshot he took, the GPU was idling at 77c (post #19). I think that's what the paste is for. Assuming that the screenshot was taken at idle and not at load.


----------



## Solar12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah the screenshot my pc was idle.

And yeah the paste is for my geforce 9800gt its idle temp is way too high.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Solar12 said:


> Yeah the screenshot my pc was idle.
> 
> And yeah the paste is for my geforce 9800gt its idle temp is way too high.


It would be wise to clean and reapply the thermal paste on the CPU also if your idle temps are 77C.


----------



## Solar12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Alright, I just ordered that new psu from newegg with 3 day FREE shipping.
So I should have it by Wednesday at the latest. I decided to hold off on that Arctic Silver 5, for now anyway. I'll post again when I get this psu set up and see if it fixes anything.

I'll also keep checking this topic every once in awhile to see if you guys have anything more to add.


----------



## Solar12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I got my new power supply installed.
It didn't solve my graphics card's ridiculous idle temperature.
Also, I feel slight lag when I open anything on my pc. (my documents, a new tab in firefox, any program.) I don't think I'm imagining it either. 

Whats up here?


----------

